# Fish Popped! What do I do?



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

My female betta popped! She seriously has a hole in her abdomen and yellow stuff is hanging out a little bit. What do I do? She is still alive and swimming around and doesn't look to stressed surprisingly.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ichthyophonus. Bad news. Kill her. Sterilize the tank.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Lol, sorry for laughing at this depressing post, but that sounds really funny  My fish popped! Good news: she's not dead! Bad news: You have to kill her! 

Sorry betta man :rip:


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

She was previously in with my other fish. None of them are bloated right now. Should I treat the other tank? Is it contagious if there's methlyn blue in the water? Is there any other reason to kill her then to take her out of her misery? I've never had to euthanize a fish before.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

I think that if TOS says to kill her, you should kill her. Especially if he also tells you to sterilize the tank. TOS is the god of fish  Listen to his wisdom.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I plan on it. I just don't currently have clove oil for putting the fish to sleep. What's another way?


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

This is really sad . I'm sorry for having to go through this betta man.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

I am so sorry Betta man. I will message the fish pharmacy and see what you can do. Maybe you can save your betta, I hope.


----------



## DeborahP (Nov 8, 2011)

*My Fish popped*

BettaMan..so very sorry to hear this. It doesn't sound good at all. Hope she can still be saved. My heart goes out to you...sad...:sad:


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

It's kind of freaky when your fish pops. I don't know of any other way of euthanizing a fish then the clove oil vodka way.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

freezer.....isopropyl alchohol....brick...toilet..


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Freezer is cruel. Isopropyl alchohol without clove oil is cruel. Brick is WAY messy and toilet is even worse then not doing anything.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I plan on killing her in the next few days as I don't have any good ways currently available.


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

Net fish, throw in zipploc. Squeeze air out and zip. Squish under foot. Or with large book.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Quick and painless. Virtually incurable. Very contagious.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

Betta man: There has to be a way to save her. Death is supposed to be a very last resort, not a first resort. There are ways of saving fish from all kinds of ailments. We need to do anything and everything we can to save our fish, help them survive.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

Back in the days of my mass culling angels the easiest way i found (with out a EBJD) was to get water as cold as the sink will make then add a ton of ice and stir it until its balls in a brass slingshot cold then quickly submerge the fish

its over in less then half a second

of course now im old and heartless so i do the finger snap to the back of the head and get it over with


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

Betta man: Have you heard from the fish pharmacy guys yet? If so, what did they say?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I didn't get on yesterday and she has already died. Thanks anyway! RIP. I tried sterilizing my tank and so far, I've bleached it and left it outside for UV sterilization.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

So sorry Betta man. May she rest in peace. She is in fishy heaven and God is taking very good care of her.


----------

